# Lens correction with Lightroom vs. Viewpoint 2



## mcolvin1 (Nov 24, 2014)

Does anyone know how well the lens correction with Viewpoint 2 (or 2.5) compares with that of Lightroom 5? I am considering whether or not to get Viewpoint 2.5 to apply lens correction to my Sony a5100 with the 16-50 kit lens. I do not yet own either Lightroom 5.7 or Viewpoint 2.5. Need to know if Lightroom by itself is sufficient. Both software programs support the camera and the lens combination. The 16-50 lens has much barrel distortion, especially at wide angle, so I need to correct it in post processing of my raw images. Thanks.


----------



## clee01l (Nov 24, 2014)

Welcome to the forum.  LR can manage all of your image inventory.  In addition to a Data Asset Manager, LR can process (edit)RAW and JPEG images losslessly. (IOW, your original remains original and untouched) LR has lens correction tools that tweak moss lenses on most cameras.  It also has the straightening capability that you see in Viewpoint.  So Viewpoint is not required.  However, LR will let you use any external editor (including ViewPoint) within your LR workflow and manage any derivative images that are the result of the External editor.


----------



## mcolvin1 (Nov 24, 2014)

Thanks. I am in the process of downloading the trial version of Lightroom 5 to give it a try.  I already have the Viewpoint trial as a plugin to Aperture.  So I can compare using the same raw images.  Thank you.


----------



## clee01l (Nov 25, 2014)

If you need any help with the "Upright" tool, come back and we can assist.


----------



## jameslarsan (Dec 11, 2014)

mcolvin1 said:


> Thanks. I am in the process of downloading the trial version of Lightroom 5 to give it a try.  I already have the Viewpoint trial as a plugin to Aperture.  So I can compare using the same raw images.  Thank you.
> game camera


I don't yet own either Lightroom 5.7 or Viewpoint 2.5. Need to know whether Lightroom independent from anyone else is sufficient. Both programming projects help the cam and the lens mix. The 16-50 lens has much barrel bending, particularly at wide point, so I have to rectify it in post preparing of my crude pictures


----------



## clee01l (Dec 11, 2014)

jameslarsan
Welcome to the forum.  I've not used DxO's Viewpoint. But I don't see anything that it is advertised to do that is not done in LR using the LR Upright tool or simply applying the lens correction developed specifically for your camera and lens. 

Both are available as a free trial.  Try both,  You will need LR to manage your image inventory and for non-destructive editing whether you opt of Viewpoint or not.  It appears that you would need DxO Optics Pro10 for lens correction in addition to Viewpoint for distortion correction for wide angles.  In the past DxO has been much slower than Adobe in providing RAW support for newly released cameras.

I notice on your profile that you list XP as your OS.  Neither DxO or LR5 are available for XP.


----------

